# 2 lights



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

My 20 gallon high aquarium came with the typical all glass hood and 1 15 watt bulb. I changed it to a 10000K bulb to start. (Its a community tank that is slowly getting overrun with plants (I like the look better than fake ones.) I have since learned that I need more lighting (and will be getting a 1x65 compact flourescent when money permits.) I was given a 50/50 cf bulb that runs at 18 watts. I put that on top with my original. Does this give me 33 total watts? Did this help at all? (33 vs 15?) My plants aren't doing so well. The substrate is eco complete. Any suggestions would be appreaciated. Any ideas on DIY would also be great. I have a HOB filter (no powerhead) so I'm having trouble diffusing co2 into the tank. Right now its coming out of an airstone.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The 20g high is a fun sized aquarium.

65w of lighting will make it a high light aquarium and you might have to consider the maintenance required.

If you go to www.ahsupply.com and get a retrofit set and install a GE9325 55w PC bulb, I think you will get some good results.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, that gives you 33 watts total which is better than the 15 you had, but still not enough. You also have to take in account that the 50/50 bulb will not benifit your plants as much as a PC plant bulb like a 6500k for example. Your lighting is the reason your plants are not doing good. Once you get the 65 watt fixture you will see a big improvement. With that amount of light you will also have to begin to fertilize. I diffuse my C02 with a Coralife stubby stone that makes micro fine bubbles or you can use a ladder.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing I cant figure out is why retrofit? The price seems the same as buying a whole new light? ($41.99 + bulb +shipping) You can get a new one for $70.00. I thought plants like the red and BLUE spectrum for photosynthesis. Am I mistaken?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Photosynthesis is most intense with long wave red and short wave blue.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ahh....now I see. I had to clip all my sowrd leaves today. Either withering or had red algae on them. The funny thing is all my plants came alive when I changed the substrate to eco-complete, now they look awful! Still working on the lighting.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I moved the 18 watt PC to another tank (10 gallon livebearer) and put 20 wats of 6500k in its place so Now I have 35 watts of 6500-10000K lighting. Not great but as good as I can do with what I have right now. Almost moves it to 2 wpg.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Stay with low light plants like crypt, Java moss, Java fern and you should be ok intil you get more light...Good luck!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

If they offered these plants at one of the LFS around here I would be happy to. No JM,Crypts,Anubias is light 12 dollars for a sprout. Swords are in the worst conditions,along with Vals, D lily bulbs. Apogetons can be found once every 4 months or so. Anacharis is the only healthy plant any of them carry!


----------

